# BCCode: 116. But just a little different.



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello TechSupporters!

I have a pretty big problem. As the title describes it is about the notorious BCCode: 116. Now before I start, yes, I did google this problem intensively, and I tried every solution reccommended, even buying a new videocard.

In fact, I bought this card a few days ago and installed it just now. I am completely clueless as to what the problem is, and I hope you guys can help in any way.

This is the exact BSOD message I get (it was in dutch, I roughly translated it to english):

```
Problem with signiature
Name of problem occurence:	BlueScreen
Version of operating system:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Land-id:	1043

Files that help describe the problem
Mini022312-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt


Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	116
BCP1:	FFFFFA8007DF04E0
BCP2:	FFFFFA6006FA19E0
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000002
OS Version:	6_0_6002
Service Pack:	2_0
Product:	768_1
Serverinformation:	c77440c6-948c-4e43-a488-1973040a6662
```
My computer specs:


```
Motherboard: P45 MS-7519
OS: Vista 64 bit
Memory: 4GB RAM
Processor: E7500 Duocore 2.9 Ghz
Videocard: ATI Radeon HD7950
(before I upgraded videocard: ATI Radeon HD4850)
Servicepack: 2.0
Directx: 11
```
Additional information:
All my drivers are up to date.

My videodriver is installed perfectly clean, when I got the new videocard I deleted my entire HDD and started from scratch. I immideatly downloaded the lastest HD7950 driver.

Temperatures stay below 60. I tested this with both CPUID Hardware Monitor was with CCC.

This might be related to the problem: Whenever I play a game I get annoying stuttering/miniscreen freezes. This was the case with both my 4850 as with my 7950.

If you need additional information please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

0x116 is indeed a TDR failure. If you managed to replace the graphics card and that didn't work, as well as update drivers and that didn't work, as well as even reinstalling Windows and that didn't work, then we are probably looking at a faulting motherboard or PSU. Can you please tell us the brand and model of PSU and motherboard?

If you wish, provide us temps/voltages using HWInfo with _Sensors only_ option checked. Log two 30-minute instances: one for idle, and one for high load.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

*Motherboard:* P45 Neo MS-7519 (some specs, might be useful, might not)

*PSU: *Coolermaster, Silent Pro M700

EDIT: Currently installing HWinfo, will do a idle test asap. 
If I play a high intensive game for 30 minutes it's likely my computer will crash though. Is there a way to obtain HWInfo's information from the time before the crash?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The logging will start as soon as you set it up and will stop when the crash occurs. It will still retain all the activity prior to the crash.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright. I just initiated idle logging. I will post both the idle and the high intensity logs in aprox 1 hour.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

Idle and high-load logging is done.

While idling I did watch a little bit of youtube.

During high-load I was playing l4d2 with mumble and steam open in the background.

Logs: LoggingHWinfo.zip 2shared - download


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not able to open up the file from that website. The filesize is small enough, can you attach to the thread here?


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

Done.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The 12V rail for your PSU is unusually skewed by .3 consistently. It's not a 5% skew, but it's not common and expected. Keep this in mind. Otherwise everything else looks good and temps look solid.

Go ahead and send us a JCGriff Report. Also, a couple other hardware tests you can use:

RAM: Memtest86+ - 7+ passes
CPU: Prime95 - Torture Test; Large FFTs; overnight (9+ hours)
GPU: MemtestG80/CL - Run twice (if any of the tests work on your GPU)


All of these (excluding MemtestG80/CL) are included in the UBCD if you prefer a Live CD environment (which is the best environment to test hardware on). Note that Prime95 currently does not work on the UBCD. For MemtestCL to work on Radeon cards, you most likely first need to install ATI Stream SDK, which comes with the necessary OpenCL.dll file.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

I also noticed that the CPU usage was almost consistently at 100% while playing l4d2. When I told the people I was playing l4d2 about that, they thought it was suspicious. 
But is it really? This could very likely be the cause for my random stuttering mini-screenfreezes in-game, though it might not be the reason of the BSOD?

I will do those tests tonight. If possible I will post the results here later tonight (with exception of the Prime95 test). If unable to do so, I will post it tomorrow early.

Thanks alot for your help so far.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is the JCGRiff and PREFMON Report. I'm afraid the Prefmon report is in dutch. I could try translating the important things if that's neccesary.

EDIT: Results of the tests will come in later tonight, with exception of the Prime95 test which I will post tomorrow.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

ThijsE said:


> Here is the JCGRiff and PREFMON Report. I'm afraid the Prefmon report is in dutch. I could try translating the important things if that's neccesary.
> 
> EDIT: Results of the tests will come in later tonight, with exception of the Prime95 test which I will post tomorrow.


EDIT2: Additional information: I tried to burn the memtest to a CD, this, however, did not work. I kept getting an error after its trying "Writing Leadln": "Can't complete the assignment due to a error in the I/O-dvice" (literally translated from dutch)


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

ThijsE said:


> EDIT2: Additional information: I tried to burn the memtest to a CD, this, however, did not work. I kept getting an error after its trying "Writing Leadln": "Can't complete the assignment due to a error in the I/O-dvice" (literally translated from dutch)


Test results:
*MemtestCL*
(I read somewhere that the random-block test is not reliable for ATI cards).









*Video Memory stress Test (VMT)*
No errors.

*Memtest (to replace Memtest86+)*
Had to stop it at 20%. Had no errors so far, my screen did go white a few times. I'll do the memtest again today.

*Prime95*
When I let it run, and I came back around 30 minutes, I noticed that CPU #1 crashed relatively fast (like 5 minutes). CPU #0 was still running.
This morning I woke up, left Prime95 running. I had a BSOD with the following code:

```
BCCode:	1000007e
  BCP1:	FFFFFFFFC0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF800024D295A
  BCP3:	FFFFFA60005AFA08
  BCP4:	FFFFFA60005AF3E0
  OS Version:	6_0_6002
  Service Pack:	2_0
  Product:	768_1
```
Also: I discovered my BIOS is extremely outdated (2008). Will flashing my BIOS fix these problems? Or are my problems on a whole other level.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I doubt the problem is caused by the BIOS. However, it's definitely worth a shot. Make sure chipset drivers are also up to date.

The random block test is especially sensitive to shader clock frequency changes. Any overclocking at all on the system will reflect on it.

I'm not sure what you mean by Memtest replacing Memtest86+.

The Prime95 errors sounds like you're experiencing CPU problems, though motherboard and PSU issues can also manifest in Prime95. Given that it also is _possible_ you're experiencing problems with your graphics card (and most of your crashes are primarily GPU-related) we can potentially boil this down to motherboard or PSU, with PSU being most suspect. Unfortunately, the ugly CPU/Mobo/PSU trio is nearly impossible to discern cause from unless you start swapping hardware.

Anyways, I went ahead and perused your crashdumps and noticed a number of them mentioned a bug in the AODDriver2.sys driver. This is commonly used for overclocking software that comes with your motherboard. This to me is an immediate red flag, one in that it shows your system may be overclocked (you _should_ have reset to factory default as soon as you realized your system was unstable) and that it's a motherboard utility software. The exception is if you are using AMD Overdrive, which will also use this item. Of course, if you are using Overdrive, it means you're overclocking your GPU, which is a no-no if you already are aware it's unstable.

Concerning the possibility of having motherboard utilities, a good bit of people that come through here have suffered BSOD and instability issues that manifested themselves as hardware problems but ended up being the cause of one of these little buggers. As my experience with having to deal with motherboard software, I've found that _all_ of them are buggy and gimmicky. Your best bet is to wipe your system clean of _all_ software that came with your motherboard. The only stuff left should be any chipset drivers and other necessary drivers to have your motherboard function properly, otherwise the rest of the motherboard junk has to go. If you need to overclock, your best option is never software-based but through your BIOS. Though right now if you're experiencing instability, you should have everything clocked to factory defaults.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

I will update my BIOS somewhere today, I will immideatly test stability after that and report back here.

By replacing Memtest86+ with Memtest I meant that I can't run the Memtest86+, when I try to burn the .ISO to a CD I get a I/O error. Since Memtest does not require a boot from CD, I was hoping it would suffice as replacement.

I have everything on stock, as soon as the crashes occured I set it all to default. (Overdrive to default, and BIOS to factory settings). But it might've been so that I didn't put them back to default when I gave you the crash dumps. They defnitely are now.

As far as I know the only software I have that is related to my motherboard is the latest chipset driver, maybe a sound and network driver. (which I will delete after the BIOS-update. AFAIK I did not install any utilities for the motherboard).


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

You may need to simply remove AMD Overdrive for now. It could very well be the item is buggy altogether and simply resetting it to default won't resolve the problem.

If you wish, you may also go ahead and turn on Driver Verifier after you uninstall it, to make sure everything is ok on the software-side and that no lingering parts are around. If you start crashing at startup from DV being on, then you can disable it in Safe Mode. Send us the resulting crashdumps.


----------



## ThijsE (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright! I'm back with some news, it's slightly positive this time too!

I updated my BIOS, and I deleted CCC (and Overdrive with it).

So far I have had no BSODs! 

While playing l4d2 I did not recieve a single error.
When I was playing Saints Row 3, a much more demanding game however, it sometimes freezes up the game with a "amdkmdap has stopped working"-error. Its bad enough to force me to quit Saints Row's proces. But I doesn't BSOD me.

I think this is a step in the good direction? 
The problem we're dealing with now is the amdkmdap.error which if I am correct is usually what you get when the card manages to reply to a time-out failure. (instead of it not replying and causing BSOD 116)

When I play, I do have insane framestutters and freezes. This might be useful to know.

Also, I tried using Driver Verifier, but I could not exactly figure it out. When I requested a "scan for every driver" it just closed down.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

It sounds like it may be a bug specifically for that game, or you are attempting to pressure your card into performing more than it can handle. The TDR failure can be caused by a myriad of reasons. Your card may even still be bad, but recent changes you've made have lessened the effect of it and now it's been reduced to only causing spontaneous TDR failure. Try updating your graphics drivers to latest version. You may even need to use a most recent beta version. The best explanation for TDR and how to resolve issues with it I've found is present here.

As for Driver Verifier, the thread I linked too in my previous post should explain all the steps necessary to start it up.


----------

